# مكتبة جيدة جدا جدا جدا عن pumps ادخل ومش حتندم



## ahmed taye3 (6 نوفمبر 2008)

الكتاب الاول










ISBN: 0750662735
Title: Practical Centrifugal Pumps
Author: Paresh Girdhar Octo Moniz 
Publisher: Newnes
Publication Date: 2004-12-18
Number Of Pages: 264

Practical Centrifugal Pumps is a comprehensive guide to pump construction, application, operation, maintenance and management issues. Coverage includes pump classifications, types and criteria for selection, as well as practical information on the use of pumps, such as how to read pump curves and cross reference. Throughout the book the focus is on best practice and developing the skills and knowledge required to recognise and solve pump problems in a structured and confident manner



http://mihd.net/hs50bo

or

http://rapidshare.com/files/10286317/PCP-doam.rar 

 الكتاب الثانى

HVAC Pump Handbook, Second Edition 












ISBN: 0071457844
Title: HVAC Pump Handbook, Second Edition (McGraw-Hill Handbooks)
Author: James B. Ri************ Thomas H. Durkin Ben L. Kincaid 
Publisher: McGraw-Hill Professional
Publication Date: 2006-05-23
Number Of Pages: 685

First published in 1996, McGraw-Hill's renowned HVAC Pump Handbook set a new standard for excellence in the field. Now completely updated, the Second Edition equips HVAC designers, engineers, and technicians with concrete methods for achieving efficient operation in pumps for HVAC and water systems using the latest digital electronic technologies. Filled with case studies, current codes, and solved problems, the reference covers HVAC pumps and their performance…the basics of HVAC water systems…pumps for open and closed HVAC cooling systems…pumps for HVAC hot water systems…HVAC pump instrumentation and testing...and much more. With the help of this revised Second Edition, HVAC professionals can: 




http://mihd.net/4esavt


او
http://z21.zupload.com/download.php?...&filepath=6715

او
http://www.bestsharing.com/files/ms0.../HVAC.rar.html
او
http://rapidshare.com/files/2725259/HVAC.rar.html


*الكتاب الثالث *








Pump User's Handbook: Life Extention
By Heinz P. Bloch,&nbspAllan R. Budris, 
* Publisher: Fairmont Press
* Number Of Pages: 429
* Publication Date: 2004-04
* ISBN / ASIN: 0881734527 



http://mihd.net/2dierk

او

http://rapidshare.com/files/10020585/bpuh.rar​ 


الكتاب الرابع 









Book De******************ion

Written by one of the world's foremost authorities and instructors on pumps, this first volume in Gulf Publishing Company's new Gulf Pump Guides series covers the design, application and troubleshooting for progressing cavity pumps, downhole pumps and mudmotors. There is no other volume offering such a comprehensive, easy-to-understand and hands-on coverage of these types of pumps. As they become more and more widely used in the petrochemical industry, and other industries, knowledge of their design and application will become increasingly more important for the engineer.


Publisher: Gulf Publishing Company 
Number Of Pages: 215 
Publication Date: 2005-05-31 
Sales Rank: 1495737 
ISBN / ASIN: 0976511312 
EAN: 9780976511311 
Binding: Paperback 
Manufacturer: Gulf Publishing Company 




http://mihd.net/gv2cy0

الكتاب الخامس 


Liquid Ring Vacuum Pumps, Compressors and Systems











ISBN : 3527312498 
Author: Helmut Bannwarth 
Publisher: John Wiley & Sons
(May 6, 2005) 



http://mihd.net/dbxvq4​

*الكتاب السادس *


Pump User's Handbook: Life Extension, 2nd Edition 










Pump User's Handbook: Life Extension, 2nd Edition 


By Heinz P. Bloch, Allan R. Budris 


Book De******************ion: )
This unique, experience-based ************ explains just how and why the best-of-class pump users consistently achieve superior run lengths, low maintenance expenditures, and unexcelled safety and reliability. It conveys in detail what facilities must do to rapidly accomplish best-of-class performance and low life cycle cost. Implementing the guidelines found in this book will allow a plant to move from yesterday's unprofitable and costly repair focus to tomorrow's necessary reliability focus. Simply put, the ************ explains exactly what needs to be done to progress from a one, two or three-year pump MTBF plant to join the leading money-making facilities that achieve a demonstrated pump MTBF of 8.6 years



http://rapidshare.com/files/23074530...0849391792.pdf​

*الكتاب السابع *










Book De******************ion

Vast tonnages of solid-liquid mixtures are pumped every year in dredging operations, mining and waste-disposal applications. Most of these systems are centrifugal pumps, and the resolution of problems encountered in slurry pumping requires both detailed scientific knowledge and judgment derived from practical experience.
For many years the combination of up-to-date analysis and hands-on experimentation has been provided to interested engineers in a short course based at the GIW Hydraulic Laboratory. The lecturers in this course, who represent a broad background of international expertise, have prepared this widely-recognized ************, Slurry Transport Using Centrifugal Pumps, Third Edition.
This unique ************ is logically divided into two sections: the first part of the book concentrates on the behaviors of various sorts of slurry flow, and the second part deals with the behavior of centrifugal pumps handling slurries, and with how pumps and pipelines interact as a system.
Slurry Transport Using Centrifugal Pumps, Third Edition also includes:
New material on both non-Newtonian flows and slurries of granular particles. 
New information on pump wear, solids effect, and system operation.
Updated and completely new material on pump selection and environmental aspects
Worked examples and case studies that stress practical applications
Slurry Transport Using Centrifugal Pumps, Third Edition, will be of interest to all engineers and technologists involved in the large-scale transportation of slurries.

Publisher: Springer 
Number Of Pages: 452 
Publication Date: 2005-10-01 
Sales Rank: 1156093 
ISBN / ASIN: 0387232621 
EAN: 9780387232621 
Binding: Hardcover 
Manufacturer: Springer 


rar-pass = TQN0387232621



part 1

http://mihd.net/ta7hgx

part 2

http://mihd.net/ru5qxc

part 3

http://mihd.net/7fcu4r

الكتاب الثامن 










Book De******************ion

This unique ************ focuses on special problems and design issues associated with pumps: the potential for cavitation, the damage and vibration problems which result from cavitation, and the possibility of large unsteady flows and forces on the machine. The book provides a coherent and unified treatment of the hydrodynamics of pumps with an emphasis on the underlying physical phenomena. An important reference ************ for engineers and scientists, it is also appropriate for graduate courses in turbomachinery.

Publisher: Concepts ETI 
Number Of Pages: 316 
Publication Date: 1995-07 
Sales Rank: 2057968 
ISBN / ASIN: 0933283075 
EAN: 9780933283077 
Binding: Hardcover 
Manufacturer: Concepts ETI 



http://mihd.net/wbmiu7​

الكتاب التاسع 
Engineering - Centrifugal and Rotary Pumps - Fundamentals with Applications











http://mihd.net/wy6l14


العاشر








Troubleshooting Centrifugal Pumps and their Systems
By Ron Palgrave
* Publisher: Elsevier Science
* Number Of Pages: 384
* Publication Date: 2002-11-01
* ISBN / ASIN: 1856173917 
$153.00

Book De******************ion:
Hardbound. Pumps are fine until they malfunction or break down. When that happens, the first priority is to get the pump functioning again and to keep 'down time' to a minimum. Many problems can be diagnosed and rectified using a combination of knowledge and experience, the latter coming over time. This book, written by a very experienced engineer, guides the reader through diagnostic pathways leading to logical explanations for the malfunctions and their correction.




http://rapidshare.com/files/58451597...73917.rar.html

or

http://www.zshare.net/download/3864253a6efe04


11


Pump Characteristics and Applications 










Pump Characteristics and Applications (Mechanical Engineering (Marcel Dekker))
By Michael Volk
* Publisher: Marcel Dekker
* Number Of Pages: 568
* Publication Date: 2005-04-07
* ISBN / ASIN: 082472755X 
$94.95

Book De******************ion:
This hands-on reference offers a practical introduction to pumps and provides the tools necessary to select, size, operate, and maintain pumps properly. It highlights the interrelatedness of pump engineering from system and piping design to installation and startup. This updated second edition expands on many subjects introduced in the first edition and also provides new in-depth discussion of pump couplings, o-rings, motors, variable frequency drives, pump life-cycle cost, corrosion, and pump minimum flow. Written by an acclaimed expert in the field, Pump Characteristics and Applications, Second Edition is an invaluable day-to-day reference for mechanical, civil, chemical, industrial, design, plant, project, and systems engineers; engineering supervisors; maintenance technicians; and plant operators. It is also an excellent ************ for upper-level undergraduate and graduate students in departments of mechanical engineering, mechanical engineering technology, or engineering technology. About the Author Michael W. Volk, P.E., is President of Volk & Associates, Inc., Oakland, California (www.volkassociates.com), a consulting company specializing in pumps and pump systems. Volk's services include pump training seminars; pump equipment evaluation, troubleshooting, and field testing; expert witness for pump litigation; witnessing of pump shop tests; pump market research; and acquisition and divestiture consultation and brokerage. A member of the American Society of Mechanical Engineers (ASME), and a registered professional engineer, Volk received the B.S. degree (1973) in mechanical engineering from the University of Illinois, Urbana, and the M.S. degree (1976) in mechanical engineering and the M.S. degree (1980) in management science from the 
University of Southern California, Los Angeles


http://mihd.net/m2fwag

او

http://rapidshare.com/files/9009561/...plications.rar


password = forfulltqnmembers2006


Handbook of Pumps and Pumping: Pumping Manual International 

22








Handbook of Pumps and Pumping: Pumping Manual International
By Brian Nesbitt
* Publisher: Elsevier Science
* Number Of Pages: 424
* Publication Date: 2006-10-16
$240.00
* ISBN / ASIN: 185617476X

Book De******************ion:
Written by an experienced engineer, this book contains practical information on all aspects of pumps including classifications, materials, seals, installation, commissioning and maintenance. In addition you will find essential information on units, manufacturers and suppliers worldwide, providing a unique reference for your desk, R&D lab, maintenance shop or library.

* Includes maintenance techniques, helping you get the optimal performance out of your pump and reducing maintenance costs
* Will help you to understand seals, couplings and ancillary equipment, ensuring systems are set up properly to save time and money
* Provides useful contacts for manufacturers and suppliers who specialise in pumps, pumping and ancillary equipment




http://mihd.net/ps4hj2
http://mihd.net/xzhgcv

او

http://rapidshare.com/files/64652424...part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/64651528...part2.rar.html

او

http://www.mediafire.com/?5cn9dq4jjbu

http://www.mediafire.com/?1wtmdcnwxpn


Practical Introduction to Pumping Technology 

13








Practical Introduction to Pumping Technology
By Uno Wahren
* Publisher: Gulf Professional Publishing
* Number Of Pages: 184
* Publication Date: 1997-12-12
* ISBN / ASIN: 0884156869 
Buy New $64.95

Here is a convenient, concise reference book for pump users, application engineers, technicians, and buyers. It contains, in condensed form, valuable information on selecting centrifugal and positive-displacement pumps for given applications, creating the necessary ************************ation, choosing equipment manufacturers, and checking vendor data. You will find a complete explanation of the types of pumps and the terms and parameters used in pump applications. This book outlines the data required by the client, engineer, and buyer to obtain a comprehensive quote



http://mihd.net/l4osv2

or
http://rapidshare.com/files/56465231...56869.rar.html

or

http://www.mediafire.com/?b3m52c93fem

14



Forsthoffer's Rotating Equipment Handbooks, Vol. 2: Pumps 













Forsthoffer's Rotating Equipment Handbooks, Vol. 2: Pumps (Forsthoffer's Rotating Equipment Handbooks)
By William Forsthoffer
* Publisher: Elsevier Science
* Number Of Pages: 198
* Publication Date: 2005-08-31
* ISBN / ASIN: 1856174689 
Buy New $130.00

Over recent years there have been substantial changes in those industries which are concerned with the design, purchase and use of special purpose (ie critical, high-revenue) rotating equipment. Key personnel have been the victims of early retirement or have moved to other industries: contractors and end-users have reduced their technical staff and consequently have to learn complex material 'from scratch'. As a result, many companies are finding that they are devoting unnecessary man hours to the discovery and explanation of basic principles, and having to explain these to clients who should already be aware of them. In addition, the lack of understanding by contractors and users of equipment characteristics and operating systems often results in a 'wrong fit' and a costly reliability problem.

Forsthoffer's Rotating Equipment Handbooks: Pumps presents the operation of pumps in a process system, (using the concept of pump required and produced head) pump selection for cost-effective maximum reliability, eliminating hydraulic disturbances in the design and field operation
phases, control and protection, practical component monitoring of performance, bearing, seal and auxiliary system condition to assure optimum pump safety and reliability.

Forsthoffer's Rotating Equipment Handbook: Pumps is the second title in the five volume set. The volumes are: 1. Fundamentals of Rotaing Equipment; 2. Pumps; 3. Compressors; 4. Auxiliary Systems; 5. Reliability Optimization through Component Condition Monitoring and Root Cause Analysis'.
* One of a five volume set which is the distillation of many years of on-site training by a well-known US Engineer who also operates in the Middle East.
* A Practical book written in a succinct style and well illustrated throughout



http://mihd.net/v41zki
or
http://rapidshare.com/files/60361250...74689.rar.html
or
http://www.mediafire.com/?7g9zp1v8vkm


15



Pumping Station Design, Second Edition 












Pumping Station Design, Second Edition
By Robert L. Sanks
* Publisher: Butterworth-Heinemann
* Number Of Pages: 976
* Publication Date: 2001-02-15
* ISBN / ASIN: 0750694831 
Best Price $549.99 

This award-winning book is written for a variety of potential readers; the expert and the beginner in the design office, members of a design team, the city engineer or chief engineer of a water or sewerage authority (or their subordinates) who may review plans and specifications, and manufacturers and their representatives who should know how their equipment will be used in practice.

Each author or contributor is an expert with many years experience in the subject concerned, and the whole ******* has been thoroughly reviewed and approved by equally qualified experts. This depth of experience and expertise contribute to make the book an essential addition to the book************ves of any of the professionals noted above; it shows how to apply the fundamentals of various disciplines and subjects to produce a well-integrated pumping station which will be reliable, easy to operate and maintain, and free from design mistakes. Where inappropriate design can be costly for any of the foregoing reasons, there is simply no excuse for not taking expert advice from the pages of this book

24847 KB
RAR'd PDF



http://rapidshare.com/files/27112125..._Design_2E.rar

or

http://rapidshare.com/files/29849000...-KINGDWARF.zip












​​​​​​​


----------



## ahmed taye3 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

الموضوع مهم جدا ارجو من الاخوة الاستفادة منه


----------



## e-rsha (7 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور كتير كتير


----------



## رائد عمار (7 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور وجهودك متميزة دائما


----------



## رائد عمار (7 نوفمبر 2008)

ارجو ان تفيدنا ايضا بكتب عن التوربينات الغازية


----------



## ahmed taye3 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخ الفاضل رائد ان شاء الله بحضر موضوع مهم عن التوربينات الغازية ان شاء الله اول ما يخلص حنزله على المنتدى


----------



## رائد عمار (7 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي العزيزahmed قبل قليل قرات موضوع عن استخدام خاصية التقيم 
وارى انك تستحق التقيم


----------



## ahmed taye3 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخ العزيز م/ رائد اشكرك على المجاملة الرقيقة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## khalil mohammed (8 نوفمبر 2008)

جراك الله كل خير والى الامام


----------



## ahmed taye3 (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*الكتاب السادس عشر *










Author: Igor J. Karassik Joseph P. Messina Paul Cooper Charles C. Heald
Publisher: McGraw-Hill Professional

Worldwide developments in pump theory, design and applications have continued to
emerge, and these have begun to affect the outlook of pump engineers and users to such
an extent that a third edition has become overdue. Pumps have continued to grow in size,
speed, and energy level, revealing new problems that are being addressed by innovative
materials and mechanical and hydraulic design approaches. Environmental pressures
have increased, and these can and are being responded to by the creative attention of
pump engineers and users. After all, the engineer is trained to solve problems, employing
techniques that reflect knowledge of physical phenomena in the world around us. All of
this has led the current authors to respond by adding new sections and by revising most
of the others as would be appropriate in addressing these developments. Specifically the
following changes should be noted.
Centrifugal pump theory, in the rewritten Section 2.1, proceeds from the basic governing
fluid mechanics to the rationale that underlies the fundamental geometry and performance
of these machines—while maintaining the concrete illustrations of design
examples. A new subsection on high-energy pumps is included.
An update has been made to Section 2.2.1 on major components of centrifugal pumps.
Section 2.3.1 on centrifugal pump general performance characteristics has been





http://mihd.net/ktm0yz

او

http://rapidshare.com/files/12540333...0070340323.rar


الكتاب السابع عشر

Centrifugal Pumps: Design and Application, Second Edition 











Centrifugal Pumps: Design and Application, Second Edition
By Val S. Lobanoff,&nbspRobert R. Ross, 
* Publisher: Gulf Professional Publishing
* Number Of Pages: 640
* Publication Date: 1992-05-21
* ISBN / ASIN: 087201200X 
Buy New $94.80


http://mihd.net/no1dr5


الكتاب العشرون


Centrifugal and Rotary Pumps: Fundamentals with Applications 











ISBN: 0849307015
Title: Centrifugal and Rotary Pumps: Fundamentals with Applications
Author: Lev Nelik
Publisher: CRC Press
Publication Date: 1999-03-18
Number Of Pages: 152

Centrifugal and Rotary Pumps offers both professionals and students a concise reference detailing the design, performance, and principles of operation of the different pumps types defined by the Hydraulic Institute. From historical background to the latest trends and technological developments, the author focuses on information with real-world practicality and techniques you can implement immediately.Beginning with the fundamentals, the ************ then shifts to real field cases that address applications, pumpage, system interaction, reliability, failure analysis, and practical solutions. By including specification parameters and criteria for the application of various pumps, this comprehensive book provides necessary and timely material that plant engineers, maintenance staff, operators can use and share with colleagues



http://mihd.net/hubxm3

او

http://rapidshare.com/files/13769026/carp.rar.html​​


----------



## ahmed taye3 (18 نوفمبر 2008)

الموضوع مهم جدا اارجو الاستفادة منه


----------



## محمد الشنواني (18 نوفمبر 2008)

تسلم أيدك و جزاك الله كل خير....


----------



## محمد الشنواني (19 نوفمبر 2008)

عزيزي أحمد ...شكرا لك على مجهودك الرائع

ولكن عذرا روابط الكتب (الثاني - السادس - التاسع - الخامس عشر) لا تعمل, فأرجو أعادة رفعها


----------



## مساعد فني (19 نوفمبر 2008)

راحة الموضوع قمة في الروعة 
تسلم أياديك على التجميع المميز

تقبل اعجابي​


----------



## ahmed taye3 (19 نوفمبر 2008)

اشكر الاخوة الافاضل على الردود الرقيقة و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (19 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر ليك ياغالي


----------



## tarek yakop (21 نوفمبر 2008)

والله مبدع يا باش مهندس يزيدك الله علما وتطويرا


----------



## ahmed taye3 (21 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخ م/ طارق اشكرك على ردك الرقيق


----------



## شريف ميهوب (21 نوفمبر 2008)

مجهود أكثر من رائع 

وإن شاء الله في تقدم ورقي وأبداع بلا حدود :15:


----------



## محمد الشنواني (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*عزيزي أحمد ...شكرا لك على مجهودك الرائع

ولكن عذرا روابط الكتب (الثاني - السادس - التاسع - الخامس عشر) لا تعمل, فأرجو أعادة رفعها*​

:77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77:

:75: :75: :75: :75: :75: :75: :75:


----------



## ahmed taye3 (25 نوفمبر 2008)

اشكر الاخوة الافاضل على الردود الرقيقة والى الامام جميعا من اجل رفعة المهندس العربى


----------



## اخ اسماعيل (25 نوفمبر 2008)

=====================
:30:المستأنس بالله
جنته في صدره
وبستانه في قلبه
ونزهته في رضى ربه.:30:
=====================
:12::13::14:​


----------



## الطيف الرمادي (30 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يزيدك من من العلم كل ماتزرعه بنقلك للمعلومه تحصده بإذن الله في تقدمك في حياتك العمليه والعلميه


----------



## kadhum 1982 (1 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
انت صج بطل الله يوفقك لكل خير


----------



## م محمد بكر (2 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الجميل 
أرجو دوام المشاركات الممتازة


----------



## sddg (2 ديسمبر 2008)

thannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnns


----------



## الشيخ1 (3 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما


----------



## ابو الحاج (3 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## البحار المشاكس (3 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررر جدا
على المجهود الرائع تستحق التقدير


----------



## HIMA2500 (4 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور والله على هذا المجهود الرائع





http://i25.tinypic.com/yku4g.jpg


----------



## HIMA2500 (4 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا

[ur]=http://www.muslmh.com/upload/Signatures/436.gif[/img][/ur]


----------



## 0yaz9 (6 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور يأ خي على المجهود الرائع


----------



## Eng-Maher (14 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك مجهود متميز جدا


----------



## عزام محمد عمر ناجي (15 أبريل 2009)

مشكور على هذة المجهود الجميل


----------



## shereen thabet (16 أبريل 2009)

:7:many thanks
the books are very good


----------



## الشبح الغاضب (29 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووور الحبيبببببببببببببببببببببب


----------



## almarwany983 (29 أبريل 2009)

*والله سلمت وشكرا يا رجل على هذا المجهود الرائع تحياتي لك وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## م/عبدالقادر مفتاح (1 مايو 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير والى الامام وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## جاسم العجيلي (1 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
وغفرلك ولوالديك


----------



## محمد ادم (2 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابراهيم زيدان (2 مايو 2009)

شكرا جدا جدا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hamadalx (3 مايو 2009)

thanx alot for ur great effort...................


----------



## ابوعبد الله السلفى (24 مايو 2009)

*Pumps hand books*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الكريم ونرجوا المزيد.
واتمنى من الأخوة المشاركين الإستفادة من هذه الكتب بمعرفة أساسيات ومبادىء الطلمبات وتفعيل هذه الأساسيات بمطابقتها بالتطبيقات المختلفة وعدم أخذ الموضوع من الناحية النظرية بالقراءة فقط والإنشغال بتنزيل أكبر قدر من الكتب بدون الإستفادة الحقيقة منه.
عذراً على الإطالة.
ولكن ما قصدنا من هذا التعليق غير وجه الله سبحانه وتعالى
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## تمكروز (24 مايو 2009)

مشكورررررررررررر على الكتاب وجزك لله الف خير


----------



## angelsam (24 مايو 2009)

الله يجزيك كل خير اللهم أمين


----------



## ahmed taye3 (30 مايو 2009)

شكرا للاخوة الافاضل على ردودهم الرقيقة


----------



## جميل عبد الشهيد (5 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور استاذ احمد على هذه الجهود القيمه وبارك الله فيك وجعلها في ميزان اعمالك


----------



## SAIFASAD (6 سبتمبر 2009)

ممتاز جدا جدا ومشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور عمل رائع ومميز


----------



## SAIFASAD (6 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا جدا


----------



## tamereng78 (6 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (6 سبتمبر 2009)

موسوعة رائعة واقول لك كما اوصيتنى​


----------



## ahmed taye3 (6 سبتمبر 2009)

جزا الله خيرا جميع الاخوة على هذه الردود الرقيقة وحياكم الله وبياكم وكل عام وانتم بخييييييييييير


----------



## mojahedsaber (12 سبتمبر 2009)

كتاب تصميم محطات الضخ ............الرابط لا يعمل
وشكرا


----------



## عمر محمد أحمد (13 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا أخى العزيز جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## طموح مساعد مهندس (13 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور أخوي أحمد
والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (13 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك مجهود رائع أخي


----------



## رمضان (19 سبتمبر 2009)

مجهود اكثر من رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررائع


----------



## رمضان (19 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا علي المجهود الرائع وارجو منك وضع رابط اخر للكتاب العاشر نظرا لاهميته


----------



## ahmed taye3 (19 سبتمبر 2009)

رابط الكتاب العاشر هو
http://rapidshare.com/files/58451597/TCPTSE1856173917.rar 
وكل عام وانتم بخيييييييييير


----------



## رمضان (20 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم أخي احمد انا اسف علي الازعاج لكن لو تفضلت اريد رابط غير الرابيد شير وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فلاح الحبلاني (21 سبتمبر 2009)

يعطيك العافيه ايها الرائع الرائع الرائع الرائع الرائع الرائع الرائع الرائع الرائع الرائع الرائع الرائع الرائع الرائع الرائع الرائع الرائع الرائع الرائع الرائع الرائع الرائع الرائع الرائع الرائع الرائع الرائع الرائع الرائع الرائع الرائع الرائع الرائع الرائع الرائع الرائع الرائع الرائع الرائع الرائع الرائع الرائع الرائع الرائع الرائع الرائع الرائع الرائع الرائع الرائع الرائع الرائع الرائع الرائع الرائع الرائع الرائع الرائع الرائع الرائع الرائع الرائع


----------



## جمال ضياء النافع (21 سبتمبر 2009)

باربكل الخيرك الله فيك يا اخي العزيز انه لجهد متميز جدا يستحق منا كل الشكر و الثناء والدعاء لك اخي العزيز بكل الخير والتوفيق


----------



## محمد مصطفى الصديق (21 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً على هذه المكتبة
القيمة وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## السيدعبدالمجيد (21 سبتمبر 2009)

الموضوع بجد جميل جدا بس اتمنى ان ترفع كتاب ال pumping station design


----------



## ahmed taye3 (25 سبتمبر 2009)

اشكر الاخوة الاعزاء على ردودهم الرقيقة


----------



## qazasq2002 (3 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أخي ahmed taye3 لك جزيل الشكر علي المجهود الرائع وعلي المكتبة المتميزة والمفيدة
ولو سمحت هناك بعض الروابط لاتعمل أرجو منك أخي الكريم ان تكمل جميلك وتعيدهم في مواقع رفع اخري
وشكرا وجزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## soh2078 (3 أكتوبر 2009)

الف شكر أخي المهندس أحمد 
يوجد بعض الملفات بعد فك الضغط تحتاج الي رقم سري 
أرجو تزويدنا به لو تكرمت


----------



## غريب الطباع (3 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير .................موضوع شيق مشكور على الجهد الرائع


----------



## Securitysuite (4 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير :7:


----------



## محمد نجاح فهمى (23 نوفمبر 2009)

kkkkkkkkk


----------



## مصطفى مشرفه (23 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي الكريم..وجزاك كل الخير ان شاء الله.........


----------



## hhhkhalil (29 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hhhkhalil (29 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكر على جهودكم*

الأخ أحمد الطائع ​ 
جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك 
وغفر الله لك ولوالديك ووالدينا وأسكنهم فسيح جناته..​


----------



## UBAIDMD (29 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## ahmed taye3 (29 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الردود وكل عام ونتم بخير جميعا


----------



## مصطفى مشرفه (5 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يااخي..ولكن ارجو رفع هذا الكتاب مره اخرى..Slurry Transport Using Centrifugal Pumps, Third Edition


----------



## حسين ثامر242006 (6 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي العزيز على هذة المجموعة الرائعة جدا جدا من الكتب ...والتي بلا شك تفيد الكثير من اخواننا المهندسين الاعزاء....مع الشكر


----------



## البرومين (6 ديسمبر 2009)

جهودك مباركه


----------



## أحمد السيوفي (7 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور


----------



## محمد نجاح فهمى (9 ديسمبر 2009)

تكرم عيونك


----------



## علاءالدين بنيان (9 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله بجهودك ويعطيك الف الف عافيه * الف عافيه


----------



## hhhkhalil (10 ديسمبر 2009)

مششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور
الرجاء المساعدة اريد المعادلات الخاصة بالعلاقة بينsuction size&dischagre size&pump capacity


----------



## علاءالدين بنيان (11 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يعطيك الصحه والعافيه على الكتب الرائع وشكرا لك


----------



## ابو يوسف المصراوي (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيراً وجعلك من عتقائه من النار ورزقك ووالديك الجنه*


----------



## nonitto (22 ديسمبر 2009)

thank you very very much


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (22 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## night1m (24 ديسمبر 2009)

يعني ما شاء الله بشمهندس ما بقي كتاب عن المضخات الا ورفعته.
لك مني كل التقدير والاحترام


----------



## معتز المهندس (24 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووورررررررررررررر


----------



## safa aldin (25 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً ............... وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## mo3az90 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

مجهود رائع


----------



## safa aldin (27 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورررررررررر جدا
على المجهود الرائع تستحق التقدير


----------



## solest (5 يناير 2010)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssss alot ya handsa


----------



## nonja (5 يناير 2010)

salam alkotob rae3a lakin ana a3malo fi ssiyanat lhatif nakal atojado 3indak kotob khassa bi l jawal


----------



## حسينمنيب (6 يناير 2010)

بجد جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (8 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## adelm97 (12 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووور جدا


----------



## بوزري (12 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اشكرك جزيل الشكر على مجموعة الكتب الرائعة وجزاك الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## وسيم خضر محمود (12 يناير 2010)

thanks


----------



## ahmed taye3 (14 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الردود الرقيقة


----------



## egole (14 يناير 2010)




----------



## الناجي الطيب محمد (27 يناير 2010)

جواك الله خير وبارك فيك


----------



## ahmed taye3 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا على الردود الرقيقة*​


----------



## محمد على أبو زيد (13 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا اخى الكريم ولكن يوجد روابط كثيرة لا تعمل


----------



## Khado0oy (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*



*​


----------



## ابن سامراء (15 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## samir2009405 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور جدااااااااا جدا جدااااااااااااااااااا وجزاااااك الله كل خيرررررر


----------



## ahmed malik (17 أكتوبر 2010)

وفقك الله أخى الكريم وغفر لك .


----------



## العندليب المصرى (18 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يااخى
وزادك علما وعطاء


----------



## medous54 (26 مايو 2011)

مأجورين انشاء الله ولكن أين الكتب العربية


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (30 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير ونرجوك ان تقوم باعادة تحميل الكتب لوجه الله لاننا فى احتياج شديد لها وياريت تبعد عن الرابيدشير وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## السيد عاطف غنيم (1 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## khalid hurmuzlu (1 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## اسحاق عمان (5 يوليو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## م/عبدالقادر مفتاح (6 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا وكل عام وانت بخير بحلول شهر رمضان الكريم


----------



## قصي المنسي (1 أبريل 2012)

السادة المشرفين على الموقع المحترمين
ارجو الانتباه الى ان الكثير من المواقع الخاصة بتحميل الكتب قد اغلقت وانتهى مدة التحميل فيها
لذا يرجى اعطاء مواقع اخرى جديدة لغرض الاستفاده منها مع جزيل الامتنان لكم


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (1 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيكم 
مجموعة قيمة جدا ، و للأسف لا يمكن تنزيلها 
رجاء التكرم باعادة تحميلها على الفور شيرد و الميديا فاير و هما يتمتعان بمدة صلاحية طويلة فضلا عن امكانية تنزيل اكثر من فايل في وقت واحد دون معوقات 
جزاكم الله خيري الدنيا و الآخرة 
في انتظار تكرمكم بإعادة رفع الكتب


----------



## safa1982 (1 أبريل 2012)

,*ولا رابط شغال
*


----------



## هلام الغرب (2 أبريل 2012)

الموضوع جيد و مهم ولكي تعم الفائدة من فضلك تو كان ممكن كتب بالفرنسية ومشكور


----------



## نانسي 75 (2 أبريل 2012)

الاخ العزيز للاسف ولا لنك من اللنكات اعلاه شغال ولا اعرف السبب ... جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed taye3 (10 يونيو 2013)

goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------

